# Hey if you don't have a super model handy...



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Ya just gotta wonder... V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kmx750-vintage-bicycle-/272012491230?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 11, 2015)

Is that Dave or Vince in the dress?


----------



## the tinker (Oct 11, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Is that Dave or Vince in the dress?




It aint me Partsguy cause I stopped painting my toes about 6 years ago......Dave Larson...AKA The Tinker


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 11, 2015)

Thats some funny stuff right there!!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2015)

partsguy said:


> Is that Dave or Vince in the dress?





That ain't no dress!! I forgot if it was Dave or Vince that ran around the house all day long in their jammies. That shopmate TV stand sure could stand to be vacuumed off and I know Vince is a clean bugger so that must be Dave.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 11, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> That ain't no dress!! I forgot if it was Dave or Vince that ran around the house all day long in their jammies. That shopmate TV stand sure could stand to be vacuumed off and I know Vince is a clean bugger so that must be Dave.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice bunions!

I usedta ride my bikes to a local bikini bar and take pictures of them with the girls who worked there sitting on them. Seems like I sold those quicker. But I moved away...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2015)

...Ma, quit beech'n, and geet ore he-ya and hode da byk waahle Ah geet a feu piks........


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 11, 2015)

*Hey now!  I don't like what 'he/she' is doing to that bike in the first pic, some sort of assault it looks like to me.
as for Super Models, check out the 2nd pic, there's 'sorta' a super model there, glimpse of one anyway..... could it be Farah Fawcett?



*


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 11, 2015)

A million laughs!


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 11, 2015)

Does she have 6 toes? #@*%


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 11, 2015)

Muumuu _and_ monkey toes? DIBS!!!!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 11, 2015)

Was the description for the fine woman or the bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2015)

pedal4416 said:


> Was the description for the fine woman or the bike?



O

Oh hell, I was so enchanted just looking at the fine woman, I forgot all about reading the description. Better hit it again and do a little reading.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 12, 2015)

pedal4416 said:


> Was the description for the fine woman or the bike?




I'd say the woman is a 1949 model, the bike about 1975.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 12, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Ya just gotta wonder... V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/kmx750-vintage-bicycle-/272012491230?




Your point ?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 12, 2015)

The worst part is the fact that I'll never UN-see that.  Yuck.  That's a nightmare just waiting to happen.  Thanks.


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2015)

She is wearing Portland lingerie.


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2015)

Where is Dave.?? Did that idiot finally leave the Cabe and go on RRB ?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 12, 2015)

bairdco said:


> Nice bunions!




Yes,, they Accentuate the hammer toe


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2015)

In response to Dale Alan--Do I really need to explain this? I think everyone else got it. V/r Shawn


----------

